# Where to keep a hedgehog



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! My boyfriend and I are thinking about getting a hedgehog, so I've been doing as much research as possible so as to not be caught off guard. I've recently become concerned about the placement of our hedgie's cage. We have a very small about 600sq apartment, with a bedroom, living room/kitchen, and bathroom. We had originally set aside a corner of the living room, but after reading about hedgies being easily scared by sounds, I'm concerned because the corner is right next to the TV. 

So now this presents a problem. The only other spots for a hedgie are an alcove in the living room which would have enough room for the cage, but I'm concerned might be a little dark, or the bathroom. I had originally thought the bathroom would ideal because I thought the humidity from the shower would be helpful in keeping our new baby warm, but I haven't been able to find anything on whether this level of humidity is acceptable for hedgehogs. 

Help please!!! I really want to make this work, but I don't want our baby to be miserable. 

Is next to the TV okay? Do you think an alcove is okay? Or do you think keeping the hedgie in the bathroom is okay? 

Thank you! (sorry this is so long)


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Out of the options you mentioned, I think the alcove in the living room would be best because you can set up a light and timer so he still gets 12-14 hours of light per day. I wouldn't do the bathroom because I don't think that level of humidity would be good for a hedgehog, plus it could be disruptive for him with regular use. Next to the TV would likely be too loud.

And while you're still researching (good for you for doing it early, btw!), read this guide. It's a great resource: http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/index.html


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Some hedgehogs don't mind noise. Others do.

In my similar-sized home, little hedgehog started at an inside-wall in the livingroom. He was actually in what is a part-time active recording studio, so slept through a lot of noise. He didn't seem to care much. However, his cage was easy to accidentally kick when accessing some areas (which DID wake him up), and human-activities kept lights on (if dim) well into his night.

So, he moved over to a dining-alcove. This put him on an outside wall, but also put him in a nicely dark corner. I had to insulate his cage a bit more, his CHEs work harder, and he's got a mini-curtain on the side between him & the living room, but his day/night cycles are far more regular.


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

Hmmmm, I didn't even consider the light in the living room as a factor. 

Do hedgehogs need like constant really bright light or can they just have natural light, because he or she would have light in alcove it would just be not the brightest light. Also does the light have to shine on the entire area you think, or can it just be part of it? The middle of the cage would be naturally lit, it's the sides that would be dark. 

Also, thank you both of you!


----------

